# DIY or good idea



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

i just made myself a DIY vacuuming/water changer/refilling water with a Water Hose. 

if u own a Canister Filters that fit 5/8 hose, this is for you. if u dont. dont read on its not for you but keep reading if u want.

all u have to do is cut one end of the hose. and leave the other one with the metal thingy on it, u will need it for later.

using ur Canister Filters as a vacuuming, shut off ur Canister Filters, unplug all the hose. plug in the water hose.(u need 2 piece of water hose for this) 1. short one for the intake put and 2. a longer one for your output.

after your done, drag ur output hose to ur bathroom or where ever u do water change at. make sure its stay/dont move cause when u turn on the Canister Filters the hose will fly. ( u dont want water all over the place )

once all that is done, turn on ur Canister Filters and start vacuuming with ur input hose. all the junk/waste u suck up will go into ur filter n out of the other end(output). 

Note: rember to remove ur filter media if u dont want it in there, that way all the waste doesnt get stuck onto the filter pad or floss, or whatever u used.

water change/filling your tank. do the same as u did before but bring ur filter closer to the sink. u will have to use a bucket for this ... fill ur bucket up with water, put input hose in the bucket. turn on ur Canister Filters, once the input hose start sucking water out of the bucket, turn on the sink water, that way there always water in the bucket for the input to suck back to ur filter n out of the output hose into ur tank. 

or u can do it another way. plug in ur hose with the metal sink part on it onto a sink. turn it on, water will flow into ur filter and out of the other end. 

Note: it mite damage ur filter duh to over flowing ur filter. 
if ur filter can suck up water at the same speed as the water flowing,(sink water flowing out) your good.

as for me i wouldnt use the plug it in the sink part. to be on the safe side.

this is just my idea of doing things, i got my new water hose for 10 dollar at walmart. 5/8 by 50 feet long cheap. its yellow.


----------

